# Exceed vs Grand Canyon



## Brucho (27. April 2019)

Kann mir jemand flux die wesentlichen Unterschiede der beiden Modelreihen erklären, also sowas wie Zielgruppe, Streckenprofil etc. ?
Oder besteht der wesentlichen Unterschied einfach in Alu vs Carbon , denn zb. *Exceed CF SL 6.0* und
Grand Canyon AL SLX 8.0 unterscheiden sich bis auf das Rahmenmaterial und den Dämpfer nicht, haben sogar den selben Preis...


----------



## eric_est.85 (27. April 2019)

Brucho schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand flux die wesentlichen Unterschiede der beiden Modelreihen erklären, also sowas wie Zielgruppe, Streckenprofil etc. ?
> Oder besteht der wesentlichen Unterschied einfach in Alu vs Carbon , denn zb. *Exceed CF SL 6.0* und
> Grand Canyon AL SLX 8.0 unterscheiden sich bis auf das Rahmenmaterial und den Dämpfer nicht, haben sogar den selben Preis...


Welchen Dämpfer meinst du? Dämpfer sind doch nur am LUX verbaut. Ich selber fahre ein Grand Canyon AL, ein Bekannter von mir ein Exceed. Das Grand Canyon AL gab es so schon eher als das Exceed, früher gab es ja auch eine Carbon Version vom Grand Canyon, diese wurde aber dann eingestellt und durch die Exceed Modelle abgelöst. Ich denke auch das es eine Glaubensfrage bezüglich des Material sein wird. Wer XC fahren möchte und Alu unter dem Hintern haben möchte, muss aktuell ein Grand Canyon kaufen, wer Plastik möchte muss halt ein Exceed kaufen. Gut sind aber beide Modelle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (27. April 2019)

Zuerst gab es das Grand Canyon bei Canyon. In Alu und Carbon. Vor einigen Jahren war das. Dann wurde das Grand Canyon Carbon durch den Nachfolger, das Exceed Carbon, ersetzt. Daher gibt es jetzt nur noch das GC Alu und Exceed CF.

Das Grand Canyon ist ein bequemer Alltagstourer. Das Exceed ist ein reinrassiger racer (nur mal so grob als Unterschied was sich Canyon dabei gedacht hat). Natürlich kann man aber mit beiden Rädern das Gleiche machen.


----------



## Brucho (27. April 2019)

@eric_est.85 : Sry, missverständlich ausgedrück, meinte natürlich mit ''Dämpfer'' die Gabel: RockShox Recon RL 100mm vs Solo Air FOX 32 Rhythm 110mm (btw warum hat die FOX *110*mm ?) . Abgesehen von eben der Gabel und dem Rahmenmaterial sind beide Bike bei den Komponenten ja quasi identisch. Deshalb hab ich mich gefragt, wie signifikant der Unterschied bei den Gabel ist bzw ob es bei den Bike z.b. hinsichtlich der Geometrie oder so große Unterschiede gibt, um eine andere Zielgruppe (z.b. Hobbyfahrer vs Ambitions-Sportler) zu erreichen...



filiale schrieb:


> Das Grand Canyon ist ein bequemer Alltagstourer. Das Exceed ist ein reinrassiger racer (nur mal so grob als Unterschied was sich Canyon dabei gedacht hat). Natürlich kann man aber mit beiden Rädern das Gleiche machen.


Sprich die Rahmen-Geometrie ist beim Exceed sportlicher, bei Grand Canyon bequemer ?
Hintergrund ist halt, das Canyon bei mir in der engeren Auswahl sind für eine Neuanschaffung, aber ich kann sie halt nicht Probefahren und kenne nur das Grand Canyon , welche sich vom Fahrgefühl halt gut anfühlt (Freundin fährt das Männer-Model von 2017).


----------



## eric_est.85 (27. April 2019)

Nur mal als Bsp. mein aktueller Aufbau für XC gedemmel. Vom Rahmen her bist du halt völlig flexibel beim Grand Canyon, kannst dir halt auch genauso gut etwas "bequemes" aufbauen/umbauen oder einfach so fahren, wie du es kaufst. Mein Kollege mit dem Exceed lässt es bedeutend bequemer als ich angehen und/aber hat das vermeintlich sportlichere Modell der beiden. Von der Robustheit her ist das das Gran Canyon aber echt Messe, trotz leichten SLX Rahmen. Beim Exceed habe ich schon mal ein gebrochenes Oberrohr an einem SLX Rahmen gesehen, das betreffende Rad war nur leicht gegen einen Holzpfosten gekippt. Was aber nicht heißen muss, dass es nix taugen würde, war aber halt absoluter Leichtbau.


----------



## Brucho (27. April 2019)

eric_est.85 schrieb:


> Nur mal als Bsp. mein aktueller Aufbau für XC gedemmel. Vom Rahmen her bist du halt völlig flexibel beim Grand Canyon, kannst dir halt auch genauso gut etwas "bequemes" aufbauen/umbauen oder einfach so fahren, wie du es kaufst. Mein Kollege mit dem Exceed lässt es bedeutend bequemer als ich angehen und/aber hat das vermeintlich sportlichere Modell der beiden. Von der Robustheit her ist das das Gran Canyon aber echt Messe, trotz leichten SLX Rahmen. Beim Exceed habe ich schon mal ein gebrochenes Oberrohr an einem SLX Rahmen gesehen, das betreffende Rad war nur leicht gegen einen Holzpfosten gekippt. Was aber nicht heißen muss, dass es nix taugen würde, war aber halt absoluter Leichtbau.



Mhm, demnach wäre vermutlich das Grand Canyon sinnvoller. Ich fahre zwar gerne schnell und habe auch vor das Bike als neues XC-Marathon-Race zu nutzen, aber es soll halt auch das neue Alltagsbike werden (ich fahre fast überall mit dem Fahrrad hin), wird also sicher auch mal umfallen....zumal bzgl Leichtbau, laut Canyon wiegt ja das Execedd 6.0 nur 200g weniger als das Grand Canyon 8.0  bei gleichem Preis und hgleichen Komponenenten (wie gesagt bis auf die merwürdige Gabel von FOX :-D ) - ob es sich für diesen geringen Gewichtsunterschied lohnt einen anfälligeren Rahmen zu nehmen.... mhm... Im Grunde könnte man dann doch auch gleich das Grand Canyon 7.0 nehmen, das ist ja komplett gleich zum Execeed 6.0 bis auf das Rahmenmaterial, auch nur 400g schwerer und dabei 200€ günstiger - oder sehe ich das falsch ?!?

https://www.docdroid.net/k5WsPAr/unbenannt-1.pdf


----------



## eric_est.85 (27. April 2019)

Brucho schrieb:


> Mhm, demnach wäre vermutlich das Grand Canyon sinnvoller. Ich fahre zwar gerne schnell und habe auch vor das Bike als neues XC-Marathon-Race zu nutzen, aber es soll halt auch das neue Alltagsbike werden (ich fahre fast überall mit dem Fahrrad hin), wird also sicher auch mal umfallen....zumal bzgl Leichtbau, laut Canyon wiegt ja das Execedd 6.0 nur 200g weniger als das Grand Canyon 8.0  bei gleichem Preis und hgleichen Komponenenten (wie gesagt bis auf die merwürdige Gabel von FOX :-D ) - ob es sich für diesen geringen Gewichtsunterschied lohnt einen anfälligeren Rahmen zu nehmen.... mhm... Im Grunde könnte man dann doch auch gleich das Grand Canyon 7.0 nehmen, das ist ja komplett gleich zum Execeed 6.0 bis auf das Rahmenmaterial, auch nur 400g schwerer und dabei 200€ günstiger - oder sehe ich das falsch ?!?
> 
> https://www.docdroid.net/k5WsPAr/unbenannt-1.pdf


Also bei deinem Exceed Modell hättest du die etwas schwerere, aber stabilere SL Rahmenvariante(der Rahmen mit dem kaputten Oberrohr war ein SLX Modell), was beim Exceed denke ich die bessere Wahl ist, wenn man nicht unbedingt Olympic XC fahren möchte. Bei den Grand Canyon Modellen verhält es sich etwas anders, schau mal genau hin. Da gibt es auch SL und SLX Rahmen, hier würde ich aber klar zum SLX Modell raten a: die Optik, b: Gewicht, Geometrie. Die SL Modelle beim Grand Canyon sind meiner Meinung nach wirklich nur für Otto-normal-Bürger im Programm,  damit möchtest du kein Marathon XC fahren meine ich einschätzen zu können. Einen SLX Rahmen hast du beim Grand Canyon aktuell erst Mod. SLX 8.0, alle anderen Modelle darunter sind reine AL Rahmen. Du kannst in den SLX Rahmen generell Federgabeln bis 110mm verbauen, da ja auch als "Trail-Harttail" angepriesen. War bei mir auch original so(RockShox REBA 110mm), habe aber bei mir alles auf Race umgebaut. 100mm Gabel, 1*11 XT Antrieb(geht ja einfach bei der Grundausstattung) usw. Rock Shox kann man halt selber servicen, FOX funktioniert aber auch gut, Geschmackssache und Relegionsfrage


----------



## Brucho (27. April 2019)

Aaah ok, dass mit SL und SLX war mir wirklich nicht bewusst, ich danke dir !
Das zerstreut natürlich meine Bedenken bzgl der Exceed-Verwundsbarkeit beim 6.0 und ist gleichzeit ein Contra Grand Canyon 7.0, denn selbst wenn es nur 400g schwerer ist als das Exceed bzw 200g Grand Canyon 8.0, der vermeindliche Unterschied in der Geometrie ist dann für mich shcon ein Faktor... Race ist scho auch ein Punkt für mich, aber ich denke 2x vorne brauche ich durchaus, die 10mm mehr Federweg beim Grand Canyon wäre aber dann wohl auch ok. Wesentlicher ist wahrscheinlich die Wartung, Pflege etc. Bin bisher immer nur RockShox gefahren, war mir also gar nicht so bewusst, dass die FOX nicht so giut zu warten sind - andererseits, so oft braucht man Gabeln ja nun auch nicht so warten, ist ja nicht so wie z.b. Bremsflüssigkeit wechsel usw. mhm....
Tendenziell tendiere ich aktuell, auch wegen der Optik (den in Schwarz-Weiss sieht es schon sehr gut und schnell aus mmn) zum Exceed (Carbon = etwas leichter, trotzdem Robust wegen SL, wartungsfreundlichere Gabel ) - sofern es denn ein Canyon wird...lediglich die Bremsen scheinen bei den Canyons in diesem Preissegment die ''Schwäche'' zu sein. Die Gabeln sind ja durchaus gut, wenn es auch in der Vergangenheit schon eine Reba für den Preis gab...


----------



## paulch7780 (7. Juli 2019)

Hallo zusammen, ich stehe vor der ähnlichen Entscheidung Canyon AL SL 9.0 oder Exceed CF SL 6.0 oder 7.0
Ich bin noch nie auf einem Carbon Rahmen gefahren. Canyon meint der neue Rahmen von AL wäre überarbeitet.
Koblenz ist zu weit weg und ausserdem können die Carbon Modelle erst im September geliefert werden, AL dagegen sofort.
Hat jemand vor Ort Grand Canyon vs Exceed verglichen, lohnt es sich 2 Monate auf Exceed zu warten? Einsatz wäre easy alpin und die Hausstrecken (Schotter/cross-country single trail aka Wald ). Danke und Grüsse


----------



## filiale (7. Juli 2019)

Wenn Du jetzt ein Exceed bestellst das "auf Lager" gekennzeichnet ist, bekommst Du eine Auftragsbestätigung für Anfang September (ist mal wieder typisch Canyon). Laut Produktionsplan könnte es aber schon früher kommen. Das Grand Canyon ist ein Tourenrad, das Exceed ein Race Bike. Das liegt nicht am Material ( AL oder CF) sondern an der Geo. Du mußt Dir daher überlegen in welche Richtung Du möchtest (Tour / Race) und danach entscheidet sich welches Modell Du nimmst.


----------



## paulch7780 (7. Juli 2019)

Top, vielen Dank für die prompte Antwort! Bei den Grand Canyons muss ich nur noch zwischen Shimano und SRAM und 2x11 vs 1x12 entscheiden. Würde glaube ich mal 1x12 SRAM GX riskieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (7. Juli 2019)

Bevor Du 1x12 "riskierst" verwende den Ritzelrechner und vergleiche was Du jetzt hast mit dem Neuen: http://ritzelrechner.de/


----------



## Brucho (8. Juli 2019)

Also was *filiale *sagt stimmt zwar, dass Exceed ist von der Geo mehr auf Performance ausgelegt, aber man sollte ergänzen, dass deshalb jetzt nicht der Eindruck entstehen sollte, man könnte damit nicht bequem auch entspannteren Touren machen , ich zumindest habe damit keine Probleme...
Zu deinem Streckenprofil pass das Exceed auf jeden Fall auch.
Abgeleitet von den 3 Bikes, die du angibst liegt dein Budget so zwischen 1500 - 2000 ?
In dem Fall könntest du dir, wenn es um Alu vs Carbon geht auch mal nen Blick auf das Rose Count Solo 4 werfen ( https://www.rosebikes.de/rose-count-solo-4-2671505?product_shape=Matt+Black/Shiny+Black&article_size=M-29#configurator ) , hat mmn im Vergleich zu deinem AL SL 9.0 die bessere Ausstattung, besonders wegen der Gabel, zumal : brauchst du dnen wirklich die absenkbare Sattelstütze beim Canyon ?

Auf jeden Fall kommst du beim Rose günstiger weg und kannst selbst noch konfigurieren .... (evtl kannst du sogar auf 1x Antrieb umrüsten ?!?)

Nur mal so als Denkanstoss...ist wie gesagt eine Überlegung geht, wenn die Entscheidung auf Alu fällt.

Bzgl das Antriebs bin ich bei *filiale ,* bin da auch eher ''konservativ'', also ich weiss die größere Bandbreite bei 2x nach wie vor zu schätzen.

@*filiale* : den Ritzelrechner solltest du ihm vllt kurz erklären, kann für Einsteiger recht verwirrend sein, speziell die Parameter Reifenumfang -größe usw


----------



## Stefmtb (8. Juli 2019)

Ich habe das al sl 9.0 seit zwei wochen. Bin zufrieden damit. Carbon habe ich nicht wirklich getestet aber mir reicht auch alu. Ich kam vom 3 x 9 antrieb und war auch etwas skeptisch. Gewöhnt man sich aber sehr schnell dran. Habe das 30 kettenblatt gegen ein 32 getauscht. So passt es für mich besser. Diesem ganzen marketing zeug von wegen Race oder Tour glaube ich nicht. Jeder sollte sich selbst ein bild machen.


----------



## filiale (8. Juli 2019)

Stefmtb schrieb:


> Diesem ganzen marketing zeug von wegen Race oder Tour glaube ich nicht. Jeder sollte sich selbst ein bild machen.



Du kannst es doch auch einfach selbst testen. Alleine die Sitzposition ist beim Exceed sportlicher als beim Grand Canyon. Das ist kein Marketing. Und in der Geo Tabelle sieht man es auch. Aber natürlich kann man auch mit dem Exceed eine lange ausgedehnte 100km Tour fahren.


----------



## Chrisinger (10. Juli 2019)

Falls du vermehrt Trails fährst, dann würde ich zum Grand Canyon greifen. Das ist durch seine Geometrie besser dafür geeignet. Wenn du ehr der XC Typ bist und es dir um Tempo geht, dann gehts mehr in die Richtung Exceed. 
Ich hab mir Anfang der Woche das Grand Canyln Sl 9.0 bestellt, da ich gerne Trails fahre und eine etwas gemütlichere Sitzposition bevorzuge


----------



## Stefmtb (10. Juli 2019)

Richtige Trails fahre ich so gut wie garnicht. Aber viele wald und Feldwege schon. Oft aber auch Streckenabschnitte die nur befestigte Straßen haben. Habe mir trotzdem das grand canyon al 9.0 geholt. Weiß jetzt ehrlich gesagt nicht ob ich da mit einem anderen fahrrad besser fahren würde. Ich komme gut zurecht so. Fahre schon immer Mountainbike und merke da keine großen unterschiede. Natürlich ist die geometrie jetzt total anders wie früher und es fährt sich anders, allein schon durch die größeren Räder. Ich war eher noch am überlegen ob ich ein fully nehme. Glaube aber das brauchte ich dann doch nicht wirklich. Falls andere hier ein grand canyon haben wäre das interessant zu hören.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (10. Juli 2019)

Stefmtb schrieb:


> Falls andere hier ein grand canyon haben wäre das interessant zu hören.



Ich habe ein Grand Canyon und fahre nur Wald und Feldwege. Und bin schon öfters ein Exceed gefahren (getauscht) und kann daher aus erster Hand berichten. Daher nochmal: Das ist kein Marketing.
Nachdem was Du beschreibst zu fahren wäre ein Fully "überdimensioniert". denn da wo es keine unebenen Wege gibt, braucht es kein Fully um den Grip am Hinterrad zu verbessern.


----------



## paulch7780 (17. Juli 2019)

Heute fand die erste Fahrt mitm Grand Canyon AL 9.0 statt, ich bin sehr zufrieden.  SRAM 1x12 Entscheidung ist bergauf und im Wald ziemlich gut, bergab und auf der Strasse ist der kleinste Gang zu wenig, irgendjemand hat hier im Forum gemeint er kann noch bei 45 km/h treten, naja.
Interessant ist, dass ich bei 185 cm und L-Grösse ziemlich flach und weit nach vorne liege verglichen mit meinen alten WBT GT Avalanche Elite 29 und Cube AMS Pro. Die absenkbare Sattelstütze ist geil, muss man nicht hinterm Sattel bei Abfahrten hängen. Insgesamt pass es so für mich, vielen Dank an alle, die bei der Bestellung hier geholfen haben. Gutes Forum, nette Leute.


----------



## Stefmtb (17. Juli 2019)

Hallo. Habe das gleiche Modell und bin sofort nach paar Tagen auf ein 32 er Kettenblatt gewechselt. Finde das so optimal für mich. Bis ca 40 km/h kann ich mittreten und das langt mir auch. Berge komme ich trotzdem noch alle hoch. Kostet im Netz ca 12 Euro und ist schnell umgebaut. Die Sitzposition war mir bei meinem M Modell auch etwas Flach. Habe noch einen zusätzlichen Spacer unterlegt und den Flatbar Lenker gegen einen mit 20 mm Rise getauscht. So ist es perfekt für mich.


----------



## filiale (18. Juli 2019)

Ist da noch Platz für ein 34er Kettenblatt ? Welches 32er hast Du Dir bestellt ?


----------



## Stefmtb (18. Juli 2019)

filiale schrieb:


> Ist da noch Platz für ein 34er Kettenblatt ? Welches 32er hast Du Dir bestellt ?


Gute Frage. 34 könnte schon knapp werden. Aber dann werden auch die Gänge oben raus schon schwierig. Habe das ganz normale stahl Blatt für 11,90 euro bei bike Discount bestellt. 3 mm offset.


----------



## Inf1n1ty (23. Juli 2019)

Bin auf der Schwäbischen Alb zu Hause und komme mit dem T34 super zurecht. Hab das Exceed ausgewählt und habe den Kauf nicht bereut. Das T30 wäre mir zu wenig.


----------



## paulch7780 (3. August 2019)

Werde wohl 34 ovales Kettenblatt nachrüsten. 2 Sachen sind nach 200 km AL SL 9.0 aufgefallen: nobby Nic eiert hinten immer mehr (Reifen, nicht Felge), Fizik Sättel ist unbequem. Achja und ich merke etwas Ruecken, 10 cm Sattel/Lenker Unterschied sind vielleicht doch zu viel oder ich haette XL nehmen sollen bin aber nur 185 cm


----------



## Stefmtb (3. August 2019)

paulch7780 schrieb:


> Werde wohl 34 ovales Kettenblatt nachrüsten. 2 Sachen sind nach 200 km AL SL 9.0 aufgefallen: nobby Nic eiert hinten immer mehr (Reifen, nicht Felge), Fizik Sättel ist unbequem. Achja und ich merke etwas Ruecken, 10 cm Sattel/Lenker Unterschied sind vielleicht doch zu viel oder ich haette XL nehmen sollen bin aber nur 185 cm


Ich habe m bei 178 cm. Komme aber gut zurecht. Den Sattel habe ich sofort getauscht. Hatte auf meinem alten mtb einen besseren benutzt. Der Reifen läuft bei mir sehr gut. Für das grobe profil geht das auch auf der Straße gut. Den Flatbar Lenker habe ich auch gleich gegen einen mit 20 mm rise getauscht. So komme ich etwas höher mit den Händen. Passt gut und nix schmerzt. Du meinst dein sattel steht 10 cm über dem Lenker? Das wäre heftig. Bei mir hält sich das die Waage.


----------



## Inf1n1ty (3. August 2019)

Bin 183cm und komme auf dem Exceed mit der Größe L gut klar. Hab bisher fast 600km drauf.


----------



## paulch7780 (3. August 2019)

Sattel steht auf 2, viel Reserve ist nicht. Glaube nicht dass Canyon L auf XL tauscht aber ich habe den Schritt genau ausgerechnet, Groesse auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefmtb (3. August 2019)

Das sind schon etwas extrem aus. Dazu kommt das du anscheinend, den sowieso schon flachen Lenker noch nach unten gedreht hast. Du kannst natürlich noch mit einem neuen Lenker und Vorbau einiges ändern.


----------



## paulch7780 (3. August 2019)

Lenker und Vorbautausch sind angedacht. 
Heute hat sich Nobby Nic(x) mit einem Zischen im Wald verabschiedet, ich dachte die Reifen waren tubeless und habe schon bluedoc in der Postsendung, es sind aber tubes drin. Tubes raus und steige auf Conti Trail King um (Haendler vor Ort nur 1 gehabt)


----------



## Stefmtb (3. August 2019)

Nein die Reifen sind nur für tubeless vorgesehen. Sonst nix. Ich würde beim Tausch allerdings auch auf einen anderen umsteigen. Etwas mehr Straßentauglich dürfte er sein.


----------



## Martinwurst (3. August 2019)

So wie du das fotografierst, sieht es ja erst recht extrem aus 

Also ich fahre mit 178cm und 80cm Schrittlänge Größe M beim Exceed, weil es mir der Canyon Rechner empfohlen hat und finde das ideal.
Dass du aber trotz korrekt gemessener Schrittlänge und Eingabe in den Rechner eine solche Überhöhung hast, kann ich mir kaum vorstellen?!


----------



## paulch7780 (4. August 2019)




----------



## Chrisinger (4. August 2019)

Ich hab mir das Grand Canyon 9.0 SL in M gekauft.
Ich muss sagen, dass es bergab sehr gut geht. Hatte ich für ein HT nicht erwartet.
Ich nutze es parallel zu meinem Strive auf längeren Touren und in 2 Wochen werde ich damit auf Alpencross gehen.

Sattel und Griffe wurden getauscht, ansonsten bin ich mit der Ausstattung zufrieden.


----------



## Stefmtb (4. August 2019)

Darf man fragen welche griffe und welchen sattel du nutzt? Die originalen griffe finde ich ja etwas dünn.


----------



## Chrisinger (4. August 2019)

Ist beides von 66 sick. Die Griffe gibt es so leider nicht mehr. Sind aber umgelabelte Sq Lab Teile.


----------



## Chrisinger (5. August 2019)

Wie sieht es bei euch mit Spiel bei der Iridium Dropper aus? Meine hat seitliches Spiel und ebenfalls nach vorne und hinten. Das kenne ich von meiner Reverb so nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefmtb (5. August 2019)

Ha. Gutes thema. Meine stütze hat auch nach vorne und hinten leichtes Spiel. Erschien mir etwas viel und habe daher mal canyon angeschrieben. Die meinen aber etwas spiel sei normal. Jetzt müsste man quasi dieses etwas genau definieren.


----------



## Chrisinger (5. August 2019)

Ok, dann ist das vllt normal. Bei mir war die Überwurfhülse auch recht locker (in der Sitz der Abstreifer), konnte ich per Hand wieder anziehen.


----------



## Stefmtb (5. August 2019)

Habe ich auch schon nachgedreht. Blöder ist noch das schleifen der bremse. Wusste erst nicht genau wovon es kommt. Ist aber definitiv die Bremsscheibe. Habe sie von vorne nach hinten getauscht und das problem wandert mit. Aber ob die mir von canyon eine neue scheibe schenken bezweifelt ich.


----------



## filiale (6. August 2019)

Warum biegst Du die Scheibe nicht zurecht ? Oder richtest den Sattel aus ? Macht man beides mit der Hand und etwas Gefühl.


----------



## Stefmtb (6. August 2019)

filiale schrieb:


> Warum biegst Du die Scheibe nicht zurecht ? Oder richtest den Sattel aus ? Macht man beides mit der Hand und etwas Gefühl.
> [/QUOT
> Die bremsscheibe ist wirklich nur minimal dicker . Kann man so nicht erkennen. Die bremse pulsiert leicht, so das die Bremswirkung mal mehr mal weniger wird. Besonders vorne sehr unangenehm. Habe daher die Scheiben mal getauscht und jetzt ist das hinten so. Aber da bemerkt man es nicht so stark. Mit biegen ist da nix. Würde die Sache nur schlimmer machen. Entweder neue Scheibe oder ich lasse es erstmal so.


----------



## paulch7780 (6. August 2019)

Hehe, meine schleift vorne auch ein bisschen, kommen wohl aus der selben Chinesischen Fabrik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martinwurst (6. August 2019)

Meine hatte früher vorne auch etwas geschliffen.
Sattel ausgerichtet und seit dem kein bischen mehr.
Wenn man wegen sowas reklamiert, hat man ja nichts anderes mehr zu tun.
Das ist ne Einstellungssache.


----------



## Chrisinger (7. August 2019)

Meine hintere fängt auch das klingen ab einer bestimmten Geschwindigkeit an.
Was mich mehr stört, dass man man an die hintere Schraube des hinteren Bremssattels nicht gut ran kommt.


----------



## SLuke (13. August 2019)

Hallo, was meint ihr jetzt bei dem MTB End of Season Sale zu der Überlegung Exceed SL 6.0 Pro Race vs GC AL SL 9.0?
Eigentlich beide bei 1700€, Carbon Rahmen gegen etwas bessere Ausstattung, XC Race gegen All Mountain.
Ich fahre hauptsächlich Rennrad (+Triathlon) und will für diesen Winter ein Hardtail für Wald- und Feldwege kaufen, für Spaß und Fitness.
Vor dem Sale wäre meine Entscheidung sicherlich beim Exceed gewesen, jetzt ist das GC bei 1500€ und damit auch interessant...

Beim Exceed könnte ich mir vorstellen, in absehbarer Zeit Kassette + Rotor auf XD und 10-50 zu wechseln, für einen höheren Gang (und leichter ). Den Dropper und die 20mm mehr Travel am GC brauche ich vermutlich nicht, dafür ist es günstiger und hat schon die 10-50 Kassette, ein 34er Blatt nachzurüsten wäre günstiger.

Würde mich über Rat freuen! Der Sale geht noch bis zum 19.08 - mein Trräumchen wäre ja, dass das Exceed auch noch reduziert wird, aber die Chancen sind wohl nicht so hoch :|


----------



## Chrisinger (13. August 2019)

Ich würde es persönlich nicht von den Komponenten abhängig machen. Nach deinem Fahrprofil wäre wohl das Exceed besser, aber das ist echt schwierig zu sagen.


----------



## El_Banano (15. August 2019)

SLuke schrieb:


> Hallo, was meint ihr jetzt bei dem MTB End of Season Sale zu der Überlegung Exceed SL 6.0 Pro Race vs GC AL SL 9.0?
> Eigentlich beide bei 1700€, Carbon Rahmen gegen etwas bessere Ausstattung, XC Race gegen All Mountain.
> Ich fahre hauptsächlich Rennrad (+Triathlon) und will für diesen Winter ein Hardtail für Wald- und Feldwege kaufen, für Spaß und Fitness.
> Vor dem Sale wäre meine Entscheidung sicherlich beim Exceed gewesen, jetzt ist das GC bei 1500€ und damit auch interessant...
> ...



Hast du dich schon entschieden? 
Habe die selbe Ausgangssituation und suche neben dem Triathlontraining Abwechslung und etwas für den Winter. Nur Rolle ist etwas langweilig. 
Allerdings soll das Rad auch mal einen Sprint Cross Triathlon mitmachen.


----------



## SLuke (18. August 2019)

Ich habe mich jetzt gegen das Grand Canyon entschieden - dass Exceed werde ich mir demnächst vermutlich bestellen, hat aber nicht so den Stress, da es ja nicht im Sale ist, und noch gutes Wetter zum Rennradfahren ist
Ich denke, dass für den Zweck das GC einfach nicht das richtige Bike ist - 34er Gabel braucht es bei Triathletengewicht und eher einfacherem Gelände nicht, genau so wie eine 4 Kolben Bremse. Dropper Post und 20mm mehr Travel kann mal praktisch sein, aber es geht uns ja eher um Fitness, Spaß und Meter machen, nicht um technische Abfahrten.

Cross Triathlon, oder, jahreszeitbedingt, Duathlon, ist eine gute Idee, die ich noch gar nicht hatte - danke für den Tipp^^ Und auch da ist das Exceed eher die richtige Wahl - mit weniger Gewicht und der sportlicheren Geo.
Vielleicht komme ich auch dazu, es in Koblenz zu holen und nach Hause zu radeln (~125km), so als Einweihung. Freue mich auf jeden Fall drauf!


----------



## Martinwurst (18. August 2019)

Nur so als Tipp am Rande:
Ich würd es mir zuschicken lassen!
Erstens hast du dann Widerrufsrecht und 2. bist du im nicht unwahrscheinlichen Fall von Reklamationen nicht in der Bringschuld


----------



## SLuke (29. August 2019)

Bis Oktober läuft noch der Canyon End of Season Sale - da hab ich mir das Exceed gerade geschossen für 1550€ statt 1700€
Also, wer interessiert ist, hat jetzt eine ganz gute Gelegenheit


----------



## Uli80 (30. August 2019)

Stefmtb schrieb:


> Habe noch einen zusätzlichen Spacer unterlegt



Passt das denn mit dem Vorbau? Ist der Schaft nicht genau passend abgelängt? Wieviel mm hat denn der Spacer?


----------



## Martinwurst (30. August 2019)

Nein, das ist nur auf den Fotos auf der Webseite so. Da steht noch 1cm oder so über.
Wär ja auch doof, wenn man diese Einstellmöglichkeit für den Kunden einfach absägt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefmtb (30. August 2019)

Ja stimmt. Eigentlich ist der schaft zu kurz. Glaube der vorbau steht jetzt 10 mm über. Macht aber nix. Ist fest.


----------



## Uli80 (30. August 2019)

So sieht das bei mir aus. Der obere Spacer kann nach unten bzw. Durch einen mit 10 mm ersetzt werden.


----------



## Stefmtb (30. August 2019)

Uli80 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 904757
> So sieht das bei mir aus.


Stimmt da war ja noch einer drüber. Trotzdem bin ich zusätzlich noch 10 mm höher gegangen. Lenker habe ich auch noch getauscht. Gegen einen mit 20 mm rise. Passt mir jetzt sehr gut so.


----------



## Uli80 (30. August 2019)

Hab da irgendwie Bedenken. Sind die unbegründet?


----------



## StullY (23. September 2019)

Ich habe ein Ghost Lector, nach 2 Wochen ist die Schraube plus Innengewinde der Staubabdeckung aus dem Rahmen rausgeploppt. Glatte Fehlkonstruktion oder Fertigungsfehler sei mal dahingestellt. Ich denke, das ist möglicherweise systemimmanent. 
Sind die innenverlegten Züge des Exceeds mit einer verschraubten Staubabdeckung geschützt oder sind sie gesteckt? Ich habe keine Lust auf den zweiten Fehlkauf! :/


----------



## Martinwurst (23. September 2019)

Links und rechts am Rahmen sind so rechteckige Plastikabdeckungen, die mit jeweils 2 Schrauben an den Rahmen geschraubt sind.
Je nachdem was für ein Modell du hast (1-Fach, 2-Fach Umwerfer etc) haben die Abdeckungen Löcher drin, wo die Leitungen reingehen.
Um die Bremsleitungen sind so gesteckte Gummimuffen und um die Schaltleitung ein gestecktes Plastikstückchen.
Einfach als Schutz, damit kein Dreck in den Rahmen kommt.
(Bei mir hatte werksseitig die Gummimuffe für die hintere Bremsleitung gefehlt und wurde mir nachgeschickt).
Ansonsten sollte das eigentlich problemlos sein.


----------



## PJ0 (13. April 2020)

Hallo zusammen,
auch wenn dieser Thread schon ein paar Tage alt ist, stehe ich aktuell vor exakt der gleichen Frage: Grand Canyon AL SL 9.0 oder Exceed CF SL 5.0 ??? Bessere Ausstattung vs. etwas weniger Gewicht? Ich habe hier im Forum auch gelesen, dass die Bikes unterschiedliche Geometrie haben und dadurch das GC gemütlicher zu fahren ist!? Aktuell tendiere ich zum GC...
Sind bei dem GC bereits Pedale dabei? Kann man einen Fahrradständer befestigen? Welchen würdet ihr empfehlen?
Ich bin bisher ein schweres, altes Tourenrad gefahren. Um mich etwas fit zu halten, will ich gerne mehr (häufiger) Fahrrad fahren und daher soll ein neues Bike daher. Bisherige Touren halten sich bei Entfernungen zwischen 20-50km und führen auch über Schotter-/Waldwege (überwiegend befestigt)... Ich bin ca. 176cm groß mit 82 Schrittlänge. Der Größenrechner hat die Größe M vorgeschlagen. 
Vielen Dank im Voraus!


----------



## Chrisinger (13. April 2020)

Du wirst beim GC aufrechter als auf dem Exceed sitzen. Außerdem hast du du beim GC einen Alu, beim Exceed einen Carbon Rahmen.
Pedale sind bei keinem Rad dabei, steht aber auch in der Beschreibung.
Einen Ständer würde ich an keinem der beiden Räder montieren (Gefahr den Rahmen zu schädigen), denke das ist von Canyon auch nicht zugelassen.
Ich bin 173 mit einer Schrittlänge von 84, für mich passt M perfekt.


----------



## filiale (13. April 2020)

Mit M liegst Du gut. Pedale sind nie dabei, egal welches Modell, die mußt Du extra kaufen. GC für Touren, Exceed für sportlich schnell. Natürlich kann man dennoch mit beiden alles machen, aber die Geo gibt schon einiges vor.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PJ0 (13. April 2020)

Vielen Dank für die schnellen Antworten. Das mit den Pedalen dachte ich auch aber beim GC steht: Flat Pedals Canyon VP-536








						Grand Canyon AL SL 9.0
					

Kompletter 1x12-Antrieb, 4-Kolben-Bremsanlage, satt breite Felgen-/Reifen-Kombi, fernbedienbar absenkbare Sattelstütze: Wenn dein Hardtail-Revier technisch herausfordernde Trails sind, dann ist das Grand Canyon AL SL 9.0 dein Bike!




					www.canyon.com


----------



## filiale (13. April 2020)

Oh, das ist aber neu, wußte ich auch noch nicht.


----------



## jkmed (14. April 2020)

PJ0 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die schnellen Antworten. Das mit den Pedalen dachte ich auch aber beim GC steht: Flat Pedals Canyon VP-536
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sind doch nur billige Plastik-Pedalen.
Gleich wegschmeißen und neue kaufen
Klick


----------



## PJ0 (14. April 2020)

jkmed schrieb:


> Sind doch nur billige Plastik-Pedalen.
> Gleich wegschmeißen und neue kaufen
> Klick


Vielen Dank! Welche würdet ihr empfehlen?


----------



## SLuke (14. Mai 2020)

Nur mal so, für die, die sich zwischen den Rädern entscheiden wollen...
Ich bin seit September super glücklich mit meinem Exceed 6.0 PR. Jetzt hat es mich mal ordentlich gelegt, weil ich einen Graben übersehen habe. Das Vorderrad ist abrupt stehengeblieben, und das Steuerrohr gebrochen. Der Rahmen ist also hin.
Ein Canyon Crash Replacement kostet 850€. Bei einem Neupreis meiner Ausstattung von 1550€
Beim Grand Canyon wären es nur ca. 280€
Wie die Abwicklung des CR läuft, werde ich dann die nächsten Wochen sehen, kann ja etwas dauern momentan.
Wollte das nur mal teilen, weil ich mich im Nachhinein unter dem Aspekt eventuell anders entschieden hätte

Sichere Fahrt euch ?


----------

